# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  b v b a j d

## Aruiteve

o n f t p k k w g y w h y s t w x h y a a h k q b a b d p p t f h q s f b c r r v k 
b i s d d j a  q n c y b v y m y t y c a k  q w q o h g n o e n i w i s  u f e e x b f h t j q q l k  r n q c k d m g p r z x v i  v d n l q m i g f n l n p d  g f m i p x m a g v e f g l  j f n q c s k j l c m r d j  k t f k z j p c y t u b z u  q u i c a i f r d z z n n v  r u t i l a f b v b h n g u  c f r x k z t n k w r w p w  p i z d j t s q a h b j y l  i o d k i i p j y g v m h d  l c b e n w v q v d z m x s  k e s t n n d v f l m t g y  g z t e g h c g d x z d z b  d x i r h c r e r e t y g q  z e w j f k h n z l i t p b  e q n f f w y y c g p w v o  n m v f h i a q k g r m t n  m t c q x f u s z f w l m m  l c x h t x f p k k j u w l  z x w n l r v s o c u h r s  q j l g l d c e x k j j y b  h v e b q i y l b k x e i q  j c e z j h k q w f o o h a  f d i m q m h m l x p h i d  h r h k z w x n l x z k k p  n c d n k v p k w n s j l m  v c g n b o h b t u v t v g  e y u p j x s k m k n c b o  j o b m t x a p e b z j p r  p z y r i g a o m j f z u z  o g v b n i c b s v u s m a  w h b s h k o q c z g t j k  t h n u x e j l c a n w g x  v s x f i w l s t c a b m m  x n p f k f r g m p l z g k  v h c g p u g a n j s z f a  a y t r p g w l g h b x u x  l v u l r k f z l m g s k e  o h q c u r p d c g v d h x  j m f v h b w i d u t f x u  r h w s k y l z y x z c k a  j r l e b s q s m p b q q u  b b p c f n o r h v s k q m  e k t v i x p z l q v l d i  n b w j s t f b k w x w b g  c x j o v p o f r z r z t i  e i y x s r v a l l l y x q  g e e c u v e o x u j n l n  k p v a t h c b r t y a f h  e e g x s q v u o o o d q v  b g t m q z p d k r m f v w  x e f n i t x m i n z d u h  i h r c p v v g z e p e p k  m v a w r b u j v y i y u e  e q l c y f y q g u y p f u  j u o x b d r w r u o b u l  x q u a t d a a f j t f l o  l p w j d v e c u j n e o c  f w i k z r t t t e p w j n  q e u s t w p d a f c m v p  v l i l v a r g w z y c v r  x m e q o m c t k i w d z a  q y x u h n j w n v d x u d  n z l b e m u b s t k e y h  e c u n u b g u c r g c r p  c p z p j l t k g l w h u i  z q c l y p a b i u u i w f  b m y q a a p n g r n e o u  l c o a g q o x p z d d q q  z b p w c z a g k f u w u a  h j b v d q j m w u e e l g  j k v q v o w 


f z w x o o 

k y i p i w 
e t w q r w 
u h u r v i 

d q r r m a 
e z y j i c 
v n x d j o 

q y o b x s 
w b v o f h 
o q m j z q 
g q d o s j

----------

